# lil wayne?



## peacemane420 (Jul 23, 2008)

yea i love lil wayne... but i hate how everyone else does too lol! man i wish no body knew bout him like 7 yrs ago. the worlds goin thru like a lil wayne phase... well atleast here in florida. thats all you hear when cars are bumpin is lil wayne lol. i dunno but im just in love with that song Me and my Drank. i love pimp c (r.i.p.) and thats what the songs bout. or has anyone heard that song Miami by yo gotti and rick ross. its gotta tiiight beat.


----------



## 1234abcd (Jul 23, 2008)

i used to like that rap stuff.... and when i did i listened to little wayne.... id listen to that fireman song and everyone said it sucked then 1 yearlater they loved it... it pissed me off


but i like to forget those days

im a thrash metal person now haha


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 23, 2008)

1234abcd said:


> i used to like that rap stuff.... and when i did i listened to little wayne.... id listen to that fireman song and everyone said it sucked then 1 yearlater they loved it... it pissed me off
> 
> 
> but i like to forget those days
> ...


yea im talkin older then that! like when that bling bling song came out. the rap now sucks! the older shit is soo much better like old school nas and wu tang clan


----------



## 1234abcd (Jul 23, 2008)

i used to listen to his sq4 or something like that and the 500 degrees and stuff it was pretty good i think thats from around 2002 but im not sure

i also listened to old dr dre and snoop dogg and tupac


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 23, 2008)

1234abcd said:


> i used to listen to his sq4 or something like that and the 500 degrees and stuff it was pretty good i think thats from around 2002 but im not sure
> 
> i also listened to old dr dre and snoop dogg and tupac


yea!! dr dre is the shit. my favorite album was the chronic


----------



## 1234abcd (Jul 23, 2008)

when i was first looking dr chronic on google dr. dre the chronic came up and it pissed me off, but now i just type it in the adress bar instead lol

deep cover is prety cool song (if i liked rap...), but tupac, hes just gay, his little bandana is stupid


----------



## Greeen (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Jul 23, 2008)

rap isnt the wat it used to be and it probably never be that good,i miss the dre,snoop,pac,biggie, wu tang,nas, jay z era. but there is alot of good shit coming out. wat u dont hear on the radio.

lil waynes been hot.. ever since he first came out with cash moeny,i think some of the best of wayne is old shit.

i think i heard a few times in a documenary that tu pac was like a good kid.good school, was like in some other school stuff. then he became a rapper. i think he first time ever being arrested was when he was a rapper. i dont know iff tu pac was really that gangsta. i mean i wouldn't fuck wit him but i dont know. 

anyways i high and was just listening to some rap and started typing,lol.

ps 



Hip-Hop aint dead!


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 24, 2008)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> rap isnt the wat it used to be and it probably never be that good,i miss the dre,snoop,pac,biggie, wu tang,nas, jay z era. but there is alot of good shit coming out. wat u dont hear on the radio.
> 
> lil waynes been hot.. ever since he first came out with cash moeny,i think some of the best of wayne is old shit.
> 
> ...


yes i agree!!!! that whole era of music was awesome! i cant even listen to the radio now. its terrible lyrics, bad beats, and its not even them singing/rapping its all mushed in with louder background voices


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 24, 2008)

I hate to be a hatter but Lil wayne is severely overrated, all he does is surf a dictionary for words and pieces them together in ways that don't make sense and this would be aright but he claims to be the best rapper alive when he clearly is not, But i'm not about to sit here and act like I've never liked a weezy song, Drought 3 was incredible and how the hell did the song "been runnin for to long" not end up on the Carter 3 and I respect him for at least trying new things on the carter 3 and he was the first rapper to use a sinthisizer and now every one else is. So I guess what I'm saying is that Wayne is OK he not great, he doesn't suck, but his music is the type that you listen to one day and throw out the next and I only try to listen to classics. The best rapper alive is someone you never heard of,he or she is hidden in the depths of the underground waiting to be signed.


----------



## Yeah (Jul 24, 2008)

If you like lil wayne check him out on the hook of this song. YouTube - The Game- My Life feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## reno420 (Jul 25, 2008)

in my opionion lil wayne has destryoed the rap game rap has come a long way from Mobb deep rappin about the hood (THA REAL HOOD) now lil wayne suckin on lollipops for a music vid, if only biggie nd pac were still around


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 25, 2008)

reno420 said:


> in my opionion lil wayne has destryoed the rap game rap has come a long way from Mobb deep rappin about the hood (THA REAL HOOD) now lil wayne suckin on lollipops for a music vid, if only biggie nd pac were still around


hahahah! yea thats funny! he is overrated.


----------



## BluntForce (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not a huge wayne fan but I definitely respect him. Some of the songs from drought 3 and drought 4 were insane but never popular and that's the shit I love. I also gotta respect him for how much music he makes, I don't know any other artist that puts out as many songs as he does, and you know he has a ton more unreleased.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 25, 2008)

and have you heard best rapper alive and pt2? *clearly not the best rapper alive*... Motivation, *Make Way*, Im Me, Burn This City are alright, but Dr Dre- Explosion, Atmosphere- Trying to Find A Balance, Lupe Fiasco- Hip hop Saved My Life kill his shit. and even better Mac Dre, Nickatina, Mad Professor, Immortal Technique, Blaze Ya Dead Homie < old school shittttttt. Half the shit he puts out is *shit*. and half the beats he puts out are *beat*. he needs to learn how to use his MPC 5000. I can create flyer with the 1000. Only if I had an extra 3089 to upgrade.
YouTube - (Beat 3) The Rhythm Weaver Lays Down Some Chops...


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jul 25, 2008)

lil waynes realll good but man, over half the songs he puts out now are not that great, carter 3 was pretty good but, i think snoop, biggie,2pac,Dr.Dre and UGK those are artists that i think are some of the greatest.



later


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 25, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> and have you heard best rapper alive and pt2? *clearly not the best rapper alive*... Motivation, *Make Way*, Im Me, Burn This City are alright, but Dr Dre- Explosion, Atmosphere- Trying to Find A Balance, Lupe Fiasco- Hip hop Saved My Life kill his shit. and even better Mac Dre, Nickatina, Mad Professor, Immortal Technique, Blaze Ya Dead Homie < old school shittttttt. Half the shit he puts out is *shit*. and half the beats he puts out are *beat*. he needs to learn how to use his MPC 5000. I can create flyer with the 1000. Only if I had an extra 3089 to could upgrade.


I LOVE ANDRE NICKATINA!!!


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah, what about this song?
You Tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHe37Y1wjag
to bad this he's is dead. 
i play bitches better then tiger play golf
wat a g 
these things are fuckingggggg awesomehttp://youtube.com/watch?v=_kvPL8nhHqo


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 25, 2008)

i love lil wayne my big brother got me into him about a year bak.
cant get enough of that voice.


----------



## asf561 (Jul 26, 2008)

lil wayne is a genius


----------



## snoodies (Jul 26, 2008)

the carter III album is totally awesome


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 26, 2008)

snoodies said:


> the carter III album is totally awesome


you should download the songs that he did before he got famous


----------



## snoodies (Jul 26, 2008)

AnitaNuggs said:


> you should download the songs that he did before he got famous


I've listened to almost all of his discography. I was just noting that I like it.


----------



## QuantumFizz (Jul 27, 2008)

lil wayne is alright, but I don't get what the big deal is. his beats are all kinda over the top imo and his lyrics are just silly, sometimes in a good way but usually not. mainstream hip hop in general is weak though, so lil wayne is definitely above average.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 27, 2008)

i love lil wayne but his new album suck!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 27, 2008)

bbqchip said:


> i love lil wayne but his new album suck!


thats because he's doing less and less of his own shit.


----------



## smithy (Jul 27, 2008)

look i dont like lill wayne give me 2pac, nwa, eazy-e, snoop dogg, bone thugs and harmony, ect. anytime. this is the shit.


----------



## 00Assassin00 (Jul 27, 2008)

Money Pussy Weed


----------



## Yeah (Jul 27, 2008)

00Assassin00 said:


> Money Pussy Weed


Actually it's, "Pussy, money, weed"


----------



## Koabear (Jul 27, 2008)

check this out then 
MySpace.com - (XP) Xplicit - MIAMI, Florida - Hip Hop / Rap / Freestyle - www.myspace.com/fulldealt

That Us Xplicit


----------



## mk3jetta (Jul 27, 2008)

ya i always liked lil wayne /juvenile...."the block is hot" one of my favs.


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 28, 2008)

yess!! bone thugs and the OLD three six mafia rules!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> yess!! bone thugs and the OLD three six mafia rules!!!!!!!!!


omg i totally agree! love bone thugs and three six


----------



## ganji2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Man, this dude is wack. Gets on my damn nerves when amilli comes on and people think its GOOD rap. I like rap like south central cartel, young murder sqaud, biggie, mobb deep, eazy e, old dre and snoop, UGK, scarface, the whole madesicc music, big l. These guys have FlOW.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> Man, this dude is wack. Gets on my damn nerves when amilli comes on and people think its GOOD rap. I like rap like south central cartel, young murder sqaud, biggie, mobb deep, eazy e, old dre and snoop, UGK, scarface, the whole madesicc music, big l. These guys have FlOW.


yea all that shit is good. i love rap.


----------



## xSkunKy (Jul 29, 2008)

If u like Wayne go to Down-South.com and scroll down to the song the American dream its pretty str8 oh and I dunno if that link will work cuz I'm on an iPhone


----------



## Trey57 (Jul 29, 2008)

Not to hate on your taste in rap music... But how are you gonna listen to a closet homo-sexual rappin like he's bad....

Did non of you see the picture of him kissin his suppossed daddy on the mouth...

Lil Wayne and Baby Kissing Photo...Rapper Admits it is Real - Associated Content

I don't care where you live... if your a boy and your dad kisses you on the mouth  ... something Fucking wrong... 

Child services will give kids to anyone nowadays..

Sad..


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Not to hate on your taste in rap music... But how are you gonna listen to a closet homo-sexual rappin like he's bad....
> 
> Did non of you see the picture of him kissin his suppossed daddy on the mouth...
> 
> ...


if your a little boy and your dad kisses you, its like ur mom kissin u
u have sum sick thoughts.


----------



## Trey57 (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah but these mofo's are old as hell...

kissin your little baby boy is one thing..

Come on.. your telling me you wouldn't think nothing if some dude leaned in and kisses some other dude in front of you..

I'm guessing your first thought wouldn't be " Oh, there probably father and son!"....

Your first thought would be " what the FUCK!!"


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> yeah but these mofo's are old as hell...
> 
> kissin your little baby boy is one thing..
> 
> ...


yea. i gotcha. kinda weird. 





i listend to that xskunky
shits alright.


----------



## Trey57 (Jul 29, 2008)

If it was on the cheek I wouldn't say a thing... but its on his lips...


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 29, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> If it was on the cheek I wouldn't say a thing... but its on his lips...


i thought he was younger. i didnt even see the pic. i agree.


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow i never saw that lol thats just a little wierd. thats not even his real dad is it?


----------



## Trey57 (Jul 29, 2008)

Nah... he adopted him as a shorty...

His adopted dad name is "Baby" from the "Big Tymers"

I used to bump their stuff too...

Until i saw and heard of the kissin....

That just ain't Thuggish Ruggish enough for my taste....


----------



## Trey57 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry if I ruined one of your favorite rappers....

I know I can never bring myself to listening to his music again...

Every time I hear a homie put on one of his songs I just roll my eyes and try not to picture this dude swapping spit with papa.. uhhhh


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 30, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Sorry if I ruined one of your favorite rappers....
> 
> I know I can never bring myself to listening to his music again...
> 
> Every time I hear a homie put on one of his songs I just roll my eyes and try not to picture this dude swapping spit with papa.. uhhhh


naaahh he DEFINALTELY isnt my favorite rapper and hasnt been. im more with the old southern rap. the gooood shit. project pat is my man lol =( but hes gettin washed up... quick! and so is the rest of three six. but they're old shit will always be blastin here!


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2008)

Mr. Carter is the only song i liked .... otherwise he sounds like he's whinning around whith he's anyoing voice... he doesnt even make sense 

heh...... all hip hop is dead... stick to where its at... underground ... real lyrics...

Masta Ace, DJ Premier, Wu Tang Clan ( all of em ), Blaq Poet, Black Knights, Ras Kass... <-- got lamer with the time.... Pharoahe Monch, Stat Quo, Mobb deep, Obie Trice and loads more..... ^^


----------



## Koabear (Jul 30, 2008)

naw lil whyte got some good shut hit on his new album.... and kidz in the hall off the chain.... but ive been shearch for som estory telling latly.... or some straight skeert shyt like yukmouth or sheek louch


----------



## Whatsreallygood? (Jul 31, 2008)

alright lil waynes pic of him kissing baby was just for the publicity probably and for him to say he dont give a fuck but it is a little homo. he is the best rapper alive right now as u can tell my his album sells it really doesnt matter what the people think that doesnt like him. i preferably like lil boosie better than wayne but wayne is my nigga to


----------



## Koabear (Jul 31, 2008)

Check out Gillie Da Kid 

*YouTube - Gillie Vs. Lil' Wayne*


lil waye a thieving punk 

_*PHILLIE TIL I DIE*_


----------



## Whatsreallygood? (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah man gillie the kid wrote lil waynes whole first album and wayne just pretty much started off from that. it is pretty weird


----------



## Koabear (Jul 31, 2008)

naw still s gillie check the chain 
http://i10.tinypic.com/4dmcacw.jpg

one on the left same one lil wayne dis gillie in the video he wore it in and that wss well after this was est.


----------



## Whatsreallygood? (Jul 31, 2008)

damn son i just watched the video now. haha u kiss a nigga for a check son? man gillie knows what hes talking about


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 31, 2008)

Koabear said:


> Check out Gillie Da Kid
> 
> *YouTube - Gillie Vs. Lil' Wayne*
> 
> ...


ya i seen that shit and i think they are both fuckin pathetic! thats what i hate bout all these fuckin stupid ass rappers these days.... thinkin they so fuckin bad and better then anyone else. they are just little ignorrant bitches hiding behind guns


----------



## Koabear (Jul 31, 2008)

and drugs...... and money and power ....


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 31, 2008)

Trey57 said:


> Not to hate on your taste in rap music... But how are you gonna listen to a closet homo-sexual rappin like he's bad....
> 
> Did non of you see the picture of him kissin his suppossed daddy on the mouth...
> 
> ...


Maybe birdman did weezy like dre did eminem. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Whatsreallygood? (Jul 31, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> Maybe birdman did weezy like dre did eminem. Ha Ha Ha


haha ur exactly right bro ur exactly right


----------

